# Some new flavors



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

...and a first attempt at a cast resin bait to boot!! Hope you guys like them, some ideas from here... 
4" resin twitchbait 









10" Basswood Trollers
Olive Frog w/ a cream/brown splatter belly









..and a little more detailed Shad, with a target for the fish to aim at


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

three rivers great looking lures, john said that pandoras box will suck u in. the second one is my fav!


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Sweet paint jobs Evan, don't think I could pick a favorite!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are all nice. That casting stuff is fun isn't it? It looks like you came up with some solid body styles to cast too. Good stuff TRE.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice work! I like the shad one the best.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice job!

Rod


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow, you are progressing quickly!
Those are some real nice pattern's, I really like the Shad.

Douglas


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Those are cool looking. I really like that last one with the black/red killdot with a pin stripe.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice paint job...Hard to choose but I too have to go along with the Shad...Very..Very Nice......Jim...


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words guys!!The shad pattern started off as white scales on white with a white to blue chameleon over top and it looked pretty good but I wanted some more detail... and I just don't know when to stop cause it's so much fun! I really enjoy painting with the airbrush for those finer details and glad to be able to paint some of the patterns that the cans couldn't get. I appreciate all of the help, tips and tricks I have received through all of you guys whether directly or indirectly, but it definitely helped me achieve things I never thought were possible from the beginning. So THANKS!!  Evan


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow those look great! Those will catch fish for sure!


----------

